# lost AT paddle on eagle



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

found the Dagger medieval, but a black w/ green trim AT3 was lost as well... call me at 907-471-9597, Shaun at 970-470-0018, or Jason at 970-390-3443. It has a Left Hand brewery sticker on the right blade. thanx


----------



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

found... Many thanks to Lakota guides!


----------

